# Online Sports communities



## JeansHDD (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi guys I am doing some research about online sports communities for a school project and would love to hear your input. If you could take 2 minutes to fill out this survey that would be amazing








Sports Fandom Drama - Online vs. Offline


Research Question: In what ways do drama through these online platforms differ from offline drama within similar communities?




docs.google.com


----------

